# Array über Schleife füllen?



## Flens (10. November 2003)

Hallo!

Kann man ein mehrdimensionales Array auch über eine Schleife füllen?

Das Array sieht so aus:


```
$test = (array(
                          array($testwerte[0][0],$testwerte[0][1]),
                          array($testwerte[1][0],$testwerte[1][1]),
                          array($testwerte[2][0],$testwerte[2][1])
                 ));
```

jetzt möchte ich die Werte über eine Schleife eintragen.
 mir das ungefähr so gedacht:


```
$anzahl = (count($testwerte)/2);
  $test = (array(
                        for ($i=0; $i < $anzahl; $i++)
                                  {
                                    array($testwerte[$i][0],$testwerte[$i][1])
                                   }
                 ));
```

Das funktioniert natürlich so nicht, kann mir da vielleicht einer eine Lösung für das Problem nennen?

Danke!


----------



## Fabian H (10. November 2003)

```
$anzahl = count($testwerte)/2;
$test   = array();

for ($i=0; $i < $anzahl; $i++) {
    $test[] = array( $testwerte[$i][0], $testwerte[$i][1] )
}
```


----------

